# Comar Comet 11 (of 11 plus)



## jckm2000 (Jul 6, 2006)

Comar Comet 11 (or 11 plus)

Hi Folks,
I'm a newb here so: hi everyone! Ok here's my ask........

I'm looking at buying a '79 Comar Comet 11 to use as a fast family cruiser. I'll be mailny based in the Med but I also intend to circumnavigate. The vital statistics of the boat look ok (37' loa, 6.23' draft, 11.81' beam) but I can't find anyone who has any hands on experience of these boats. I've heard that they are well made and that Comar were a respected yard (built by Comar in Italy designed by Finot in France) but I need some feedback as to their sea worthy/kindliness. Any takers??

Cheers,

Jon.


----------



## giantsquidd (Sep 27, 2008)

*comet 11 plus*

Hi Jon.
I have a comet 11 plus sailing boat,

because this is my first post so I'm not able to post links,
You can see it just typing "comet 11 plus" on youtube,
there are two videoclips and also a blog of my boat.

Hope that this information is useful

have a nice one..
Luciano.


----------



## giantsquidd (Sep 27, 2008)

*comet 11 plus*

Hi Folks,
I'm a newb here so: hi everyone! Ok here's my ask........

I'm looking at buying a '79 Comar Comet 11 to use as a fast family cruiser. I'll be mailny based in the Med but I also intend to circumnavigate. The vital statistics of the boat look ok (37' loa, 6.23' draft, 11.81' beam) but I can't find anyone who has any hands on experience of these boats. I've heard that they are well made and that Comar were a respected yard (built by Comar in Italy designed by Finot in France) but I need some feedback as to their sea worthy/kindliness. Any takers??

Cheers,

Jon.[/QUOTE]

minotauro


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

for some questions about Comet 11 ask 
on email sy.danilo q trans-ocean.org
we are a familie crew and we are used for a Comet 11 1979 for some years.
we want to sell the boat. 0046702670348


----------



## humorisk (Nov 2, 2009)

giantsquidd said:


> Hi Folks,
> I'm a newb here so: hi everyone! Ok here's my ask........
> 
> I'm looking at buying a '79 Comar Comet 11 to use as a fast family cruiser. I'll be mailny based in the Med but I also intend to circumnavigate. The vital statistics of the boat look ok (37' loa, 6.23' draft, 11.81' beam) but I can't find anyone who has any hands on experience of these boats. I've heard that they are well made and that Comar were a respected yard (built by Comar in Italy designed by Finot in France) but I need some feedback as to their sea worthy/kindliness. Any takers??
> ...


minotauro[/QUOTE]

Hi Jon, I do got a Comet11 Plus! She is a VERY strong and fast Cruiser, with a lot of space under deck. Our Comet has a draft at 2 m ( normal is 1,65 m ) she is made to cross the bigger waters. We have sailed her in winds at 26meters pr sek she is doing wery well. when the wind gets over 15 ms we drop the mailsail and get along only with the genua. Not going to tight to the wind she easily get 8 - 11 knots. ( our record is 11.8 kn  )

Hope this is helpfull  
If You do got more questions You can mail me 
Best regards
Humorisk Denmark


----------



## BMCG (Nov 14, 2008)

*i've got a Comar...*

...Comet 860. Not quite as large as the 1100. Sailed from Long Island sound to Norfolk, VA for our shakedown in 08'. ICW and outside. She handled well and was sure footed in some blustery conditions. Not very common in the US. We enjoy her and would consider another Comar if (when ;-))we were in the market for a larger boat. Good luck!


----------



## henris (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello,
I had mine for 20 years (Comet 11), sold her two years ago and stil crying  excellent all round sailor, not very close hauler, but the space the comort and reliyability is above everything.


----------

